# Defined Details - Scottish polishing Classes



## caledonia

*Defined Details - Machine Polishing Classes 2010 - 2011*​
Building on the success of last year's machine polishing training days, Gordon (Caledonia) and I (Dave Kg) are delighted to announce the machine polishing days for the year 2010 & 2011. These days will follow a slightly modified format over last year's based on feedback and will also be taking place at a new (warmer!) location in Cambuslang, on the outskirts of Glasgow.​
This year the classes will simply be divided into Beginners and Advanced. Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below ​
The classes this year will cost £50 per head - exactly the same as last year . But unfortunately due again to sudden call off in the past and considering that other members lost out even thou they were in reserve. We have had no choice but to ask for the payment £50 to be paid in full 7 days prior to this date. If payment is not received within the allocated time your space may be offered up to people on the reserved list. A PM will be sent to all interested parties so again please make sure you can send and receive PMs through the forum. Precedence will be give to the member that have paid in full on a first come, first served basis.​
If you find yourself having to pull out of the above day. Then dependant on circumstance and time prior to the event a refund may be given. But it is at the discretion of all concerned.​
The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we wont put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.​
To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the master list. Owing to space requirements on the day we will have to limit the class size to a maximum of 6. You can choose from the following classes:​
Look forward to seeing you all on the days
Regards
Gordon & Dave.​__________________________________________________

*Beginners Class - Saturday 27th of November.*
1. Stubee
2. Archer189
3. Aid20vt
4. Bleek
5. *lee huskie*
6. Bruce
7. Jiffy
Reserve List.
1. 
2. 
3. 4. 
5. Warp Speed 
6. Phil23

Red - Payment due
Blue - Payment received and place booked on class.

*A few picture take at the last group of Classes.*​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​
Like all these days there is always a bit of humour.​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​
Localized Scratch Removal.​








​


----------



## Leodhasach

Looking forward to details of the first advanced class :buffer:

:thumb:


----------



## g_man_mail

Hi 

Can you put me down for two places please.

Gordon M
Malcolm M

Thanks

G


----------



## caledonia

g_man_mail said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you put me down for two places please.
> 
> Gordon M
> Malcolm M
> 
> Thanks
> 
> G


List updated and PMs being sent out.
Thanks for your interest.
Gordon.


----------



## Mad Buddy

Hi there

Can you add me down for the beginners detailing day


Thanks Colin


----------



## Adam D

caledonia said:


> and will also be taking place at a new (warmer!) location in Cambuslang, on the outskirts of Glasgow.


How much warmer Gordon, lol?

I can still remember that day back in December of last year in your old unit, brrr!

Hope everything goes well


----------



## caledonia

Mad Buddy said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can you add me down for the beginners detailing day
> 
> Thanks Colin


Will do Colin and will forward you a Pm shortly.
Thanks for your interest. :thumb:



Adam D said:


> How much warmer Gordon, lol?
> 
> I can still remember that day back in December of last year in your old unit, brrr!
> 
> Hope everything goes well


Great deal warmer M8. Yes I remember that day also.
But believe it or not it was colder at the January class.
Minus 10 if I remember, made the road up to the units quite fun to drive along also. :lol:
Gordon.


----------



## AndyZed

Can you book me in for the beginners class

Cheers
Andy Ross


----------



## caledonia

AndyZed said:


> Can you book me in for the beginners class
> 
> Cheers
> Andy Ross


Done and PM on its way.
Thanks once more for your interest.
Gordon.


----------



## AndyZed

Hi, Gordon & Dave
Can you pay for the course online and now have 10 posts to receive PMs
Cheers


----------



## caledonia

AndyZed said:


> Hi, Gordon & Dave
> Can you pay for the course online and now have 10 posts to receive PMs
> Cheers


All necessary details contained within the PM 
If there is anything else you require just fire on over a PM to myself.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

Thanks for the prompt payment Andy.
Look forward to meeting you on the day.
Gordon.


----------



## AndyZed

caledonia said:


> Thanks for the prompt payment Andy.
> Look forward to meeting you on the day.
> Gordon.


Cheers Gordon, 
Really looking forward to the class 
Andy


----------



## scotty_boy

hi there was wondering if there is any chance of adding me and my dad to the day on the 10th of oct???? noticed there is only one space left. cheers


----------



## caledonia

scotty_boy said:


> hi there was wondering if there is any chance of adding me and my dad to the day on the 10th of oct???? noticed there is only one space left. cheers


I have added both names to list as other have still to pay and as highlighted in PMs it is first come first served in all cases. PM is now on its way also.

Gordon.


----------



## StuBee

Hi Dave/Gordon, is this going to be the new main thread for these courses or will you be posting a new thread for each course?


----------



## caledonia

StuBee said:


> Hi Dave/Gordon, is this going to be the new main thread for these courses or will you be posting a new thread for each course?


Yes Stu it will be the main thread for Scottish classes in the future, at least for now.
Gordon.


----------



## StuBee

Thanks Gordon, look forward to getting on one of the next ones :thumb:


----------



## bigeck

*enrole on beginners course*

hi there 
ive recently purchased a polisher and before i use it i would like to learn how to use it properly. i am looking to enrole on one of your beginners classes could you put me down on your reserve list for the 10 of october or the next available beginners course excluding the 19/10/10


----------



## caledonia

List updated and name added as requested.
PM is now on the way explaining how to become verified on the list
Gordon.


----------



## The Cueball

Just looking at those pics Gordon...

Do you have to be bald or balding to come to these classes?!?!?!



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## caledonia

The Cueball said:


> Just looking at those pics Gordon...
> 
> Do you have to be bald or balding to come to these classes?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Yes mandatory now m8. Makes me feel better :lol:
Cheeky s0d


----------



## Martin_HDI

Hi, any chance you could stick my name down for beginners class?

cheers, Martin C.


----------



## bigeck

hi there gordon/davie
thanks for putting me on the reserve list for the 10th october
i dont have 10 posts to receive pvt mgs
could you leave me details of how i pay you to confirm on the course
many thanks bigeck


----------



## liamsxa

would like to attend aswell, or be put on the reserve list?


----------



## bigeck

*class on 10/10/10*

hi gordon and davie
i am having problems accessing pvt messages and i believe you sent me one to give me details on how to pay
i see that you have put me on the reserve list for the above date and thanks for that 
can you please tell me how i can pay you to book my place on the course
alex mcpherson (bigeck)


----------



## caledonia

Hi Alex.
Yes we did send you a PM. You can text me your email address on the top number in my banner or if you go to the studio, showroom or newbie area and welcome a few more people you can access your PMs after 10 posts.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

New date has now been added Saturday the 9th Of October.
Anyone on the reserve list on the 10th that does not make the class is more than welcome to join the new date.
Gordon.


----------



## bigeck

hi there cueball
dont you know its a prerequirement to be bald for the polishing classes lol
as long as you dont use the polisher on your heed


----------



## bigeck

*polishing machines*

can anyone tell me the best polishing to buy


----------



## bigeck

thanks for replying gordon 
think i ive got is sorted now 
cheers alex


----------



## caledonia

List updated and Sundays class is now full.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

Final Pms sent out this evening for Sundays class.
Look forward to seeing you all then.
Gordon.


----------



## The Cueball

bigeck said:


> hi there cueball
> dont you know its a prerequirement to be bald for the polishing classes lol
> as long as you dont use the polisher on your heed


I use dodo supernatural on my head!!!!

The beading is fantastic.......... :tumbleweed:



:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## AndyZed

*Beginners class 10th Oct*

For anyone who is swithering whether to book one of these classes I can definitely recommend it, having attended one today. :buffer:

Dave and Gordon are both excellent teachers who obviously enjoy the subject they teach.

Came away feeling much more confident in tackling my own car now (with thin Jap paint) and hope to put my knowledge to good use over the coming weeks.

Enjoyed the company and banter of the other guys on the class as well

Thanks again to Gordon and Dave for sharing their knowledge

Andy Ross


----------



## Jiffy

I'm interested in a beginners day on a Saturday.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

what is the next scottish date for classes ,thanks.regards stevie


----------



## caledonia

Jiffy said:


> I'm interested in a beginners day on a Saturday.





bleek said:


> what is the next scottish date for classes ,thanks.regards stevie


I will try and confirm dates for November at the weekend.
And will see availability on a Saturday.
Gordon.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

thanks gordon .regards stevie


----------



## -Aid-

When is the next Classes going too be?


----------



## caledonia

Aid20vt said:


> When is the next Classes going too be?


As above.
Dates will be confirmed at the weekend for November and looking at a possible Saturday class.


----------



## -Aid-

Cool really want too make the next one


----------



## caledonia

New beginners dates now added Saturday 27th of November.
All interested parties please sign up.
Gordon.


----------



## -Aid-

Can you put me down please cant wait


----------



## Black Magic Detail

add me to the list ,thanks


----------



## Jiffy

Put me on the list for the 27th of November please. :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Aid20vt said:


> Can you put me down please cant wait





bleek said:


> add me to the list ,thanks





Jiffy said:


> Put me on the list for the 27th of November please. :thumb:


Names added to list and PMs sent out.
Thank you for your interest.
Gordon


----------



## StuBee

Can you put me down too!


----------



## Phil23

So wanted to get on the next begginers class but I have to have an operation on the 16th november so doubt I'll be fit enough.


----------



## Archer189

Would like to be added if possible.


----------



## caledonia

StuBee said:


> Can you put me down too!


 Name added and pm to follow



Phil23 said:


> So wanted to get on the next begginers class but I have to have an operation on the 16th november so doubt I'll be fit enough.


Phil I have added you just now. Just in case you are well enough. But do not concern yourself if not.



Archer189 said:


> Would like to be added if possible.


 As above name added and Pm to follow.
Thank you for your enquiry.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

Thanks for payment Stu and you are now confirmed on the class.
Gordon.


----------



## Archer189

Payment sent as per instructions.


----------



## warp_speed

Hi, I'm interested in doing this class, can you send payment details? Thanks


----------



## caledonia

warp_speed said:


> Hi, I'm interested in doing this class, can you send payment details? Thanks


Name added and pm to follow. :thumb:


----------



## -Aid-

Hey ill have payment sent over friday as dont get home from hoildays till thursday that ok


----------



## -Aid-

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #5U073697JC338573P)


----------



## getthewheelsinl

When is your next polishing class scheduled for? as Sat 27th Nov doesn't suit me.

Thanks,


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #8PH70120PK776831A)


----------



## Black Magic Detail

hi,can you please put my freinds name(lee huskie) down for the class,thanks regards stevie


----------



## caledonia

Aid20vt said:


> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #5U073697JC338573P)


Name added and now confirmed. See you in a few weeks :thumb:



bleek said:


> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #8PH70120PK776831A)


As Above.
Name added and now confirmed. See you in a few weeks :thumb:



bleek said:


> hi,can you please put my freinds name(lee huskie) down for the class,thanks regards stevie


I have added your m8 also.



getthewheelsinl said:


> When is your next polishing class scheduled for? as Sat 27th Nov doesn't suit me.
> 
> Thanks,


Will have to get back to you on this as it is leading up to Christmas and it is more than likely that the next might fall into the new year. Later in January.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #3NJ54576HR555774P) for lee huskie


----------



## caledonia

bleek said:


> Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #3NJ54576HR555774P) for lee huskie


And updated .
Thank you. :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Beginners class now full.
Thanks to everyone for showing an interest
Final pm due out later next week.
Gordon.


----------



## Jiffy

Oooh, I was just about pay. If anybody has to pull out I'll pay for their place.

Failing that, I'll keep an eye out for the next dates.


----------



## getthewheelsinl

> Will have to get back to you on this as it is leading up to Christmas and it is more than likely that the next might fall into the new year. Later in January.


Thanks - just let me know the dates for the next classes!!
Callum


----------



## caledonia

I know there are a few people travelling long distances to the class.
You until an hour ago we had no sign of any snow. But unfortunately we have had a right heavy shower and still on going now. 6 inches and counting presently.

I will update this tread as early as I can to keep people informed on this.

Good luck to the guys from Aberdeen and Inverness travelling down.
My number is the top one on my the banner for anyone that wishes to double check on the weather.
Gordon.


----------



## Jiffy

Much appreciated.

Here's two sites I use for checking roads:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/glasgowandwestscotland/
http://trafficscotland.org/index.aspx

The live eye views on the last one are very handy.


----------



## Archer189

Just like to thank Dave and Gordon for their time and patience on Saturday during the class. Next time I'll make sure its summer. My feet are still frozen.


----------



## pitstop valet

Just like to thank both Gordon and Dave for the advice and knowledge they gave on saturdays class.Would recommend the classes to anyone as they were first class.Keep up the good work guys


----------



## caledonia

Just like to say a big thank you to all that attended the classes based in Glasgow this weekend. As usual it was a very enjoyable and rewarding experience as always. Great bunch of guys and that where really willing to learn and get stuck in. There was a few that made a real effort to get there considering the adverse weather they had to contend with. But shows real commitment also.

But like everything else this brings this year to a close. So a special thank you to all the members that have participated within these class over the course of this year. Meet so fantastic people and made many friends in the process. We are really looking forward to next year and already plans are afoot to take these classes to the next level. Major investments are a foot also. But this will come clear in the fullness of time.

Big Thanks to Dave as always and always a pleasure to work with on these days. See you all next year.
So Happy polishing and wish you all the best in tackling your latest projects.
Gordon.


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

Heya Gordon, Dave. 
Just wondering if you have any idea's as to dates in January for an Advanced class, as i missed part of it due to catching a flight home to Ireland !! Would love to come over again for the class and a reminder as to what im doing wrong. well worth the travelling :thumb:

Let me know when you can. 
Much appreciated.

Padraic


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Hello guys,

Have you guys decided on any further dates for the beginners classes?

Thanks,

Callum


----------



## CoopersE91

getthewheelsinl said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Have you guys decided on any further dates for the beginners classes?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Callum


Yes +1 would be interested for when I take delivery of my new CYC goodies...

Ideally when there is no snow either.

Thanks

CE91


----------



## réflexion

I'm also interested in dates for courses.


----------



## Matt B

Yeah me too, as the PM stated that i left you too.


----------



## Dave KG

Hello chaps,

I'm very rarely around the forum these days - the work load of the teaching course is immense, and I am giving it my all right now which means I don't really have time for anything else! 

I think Gordon is planning on running courses this year, I am not sure on the dates, but I'll see if I can give him a bell to see what he is planning and highlight this post to him - if I have any spare time at all, then one of the first things I would do with it is run a Scottish polishing class with Gordon, so hopefully something can be arranged for a class at some point... but as you'll appreciate, the teaching has to come first!

Cheers.


----------



## Leodhasach

Dave KG said:


> Hello chaps,
> 
> I'm very rarely around the forum these days - the work load of the teaching course is immense, and I am giving it my all right now which means I don't really have time for anything else!
> 
> I think Gordon is planning on running courses this year, I am not sure on the dates, but I'll see if I can give him a bell to see what he is planning and highlight this post to him - if I have any spare time at all, then one of the first things I would do with it is run a Scottish polishing class with Gordon, so hopefully something can be arranged for a class at some point... but as you'll appreciate, the teaching has to come first!
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for the response, would love to attend an advanced class to follow on from the beginner's class I did with you guys in late 2009. However, I know both you and Gordon have a lot on at the moment, so I'll just keep my ear to the ground and be patient! 

I hope the teaching is going well for you :thumb:

Andrew


----------



## calum001

would definitely be interested aswell :thumb:


----------



## Dohnut

Me too :wave:


----------



## CoopersE91

Bumpety bump and I have been thinking about this alot recently.

What might be good is a kind of BYOC (Bring Your Own Car) day at Auto DIY (queenslie just off the M8)- we book the place out for the day (get a 'car club' discount maybe for a bulk booking?) and have a 'demo' car -either the blue BMW 5 series in the pics if it is a runner Dave? or one brave soul's pride and joy, or even just a big spare panel?

Everyone hires their own space for the day (pre washing their car etc before arriving) - watches a demo of the process, does a bit of practice on the panel / donor car, and get some tutilage, then goes off to their own car to try out the process. 

Then the tutor(s) go round everyone seeing if they need a hand or some direction say 10 -15 mins per person.

Then everyone comes back in to see the next step and so on. 

We could have different types of paint damage on the donor panel or donor car too.

This might be a bit more preparation and effort as everyone has to comit to renting a space beforehand of course and pay their bit for the tuition, but then you get the whole day to work on your own car too, indoors, with a bit of banter and plenty of help, plus people can try out eachothers products etc too.

Does anyone think this is worthwhile or is it better to stick to the 'tried and tested' forumula?

Cheers

CE91


----------



## Dohnut

I'm flexible, would join in if there was enough interest to get it going.

I've got a DA, polishes and pads but don't trust myself to just start using it, even though I've watched videos, read guides. To have someone there to ask advice etc would be great and working on your own car you're going to be careful and it's the best way to learn. Another car's paint might be totally different or respond better to certain products so while it's great learning anything, trying to apply the knowledge on your own with your car, the stuff you have and trying to remember everything at first will take a while to sink in.

Great idea IMO


----------



## caledonia

New dates are now live for March.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205795
Gordon.


----------

